# Bayou cat suggestions



## brp73 (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone have any suggestions for catching cats on the taylor/hilebrandt bayous (Labelle area)? I have a yak, but most will be from the bank. Locations, baits, rigging, anything will help! Thanks in advance!


----------



## brp73 (Oct 26, 2010)

I can't believe no one on here fishes the bayous!sad3sm


----------



## 9horns (Nov 10, 2010)

Blue Cats in that area like fresh shad, Channel Cats will hit just about , anything. Bank fishing i would try the bridges and points of turnarounds, Kayak fishing launch at Steinhagen Bridge go left ( down stream ) under bridge then right in first cut. It will lead you back behind Bayou Din. Several drains, cuts, ponds and a Wooden Bridge to fish. Many places to fish there. I have caught Cats in that area on liver, shad, shrimp, hot dogs, hearts, worms, soap, cheese, sardines, mullet. But nothing works better than fresh shad. Rigging with a slip weight, barrel swivel and 1 foot of line then hook of your choice. Good luck.


----------



## brp73 (Oct 26, 2010)

9horns said:


> Blue Cats in that area like fresh shad, Channel Cats will hit just about , anything. Bank fishing i would try the bridges and points of turnarounds, Kayak fishing launch at Steinhagen Bridge go left ( down stream ) under bridge then right in first cut. It will lead you back behind Bayou Din. Several drains, cuts, ponds and a Wooden Bridge to fish. Many places to fish there. I have caught Cats in that area on liver, shad, shrimp, hot dogs, hearts, worms, soap, cheese, sardines, mullet. But nothing works better than fresh shad. Rigging with a slip weight, barrel swivel and 1 foot of line then hook of your choice. Good luck.


Thanks 9horns!

Sent from my phone, son! Lol


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

if you can find a small creek entering or other water running in, that will be a good place. 


btw...not everyone lives in your area. Some of us live far, far away.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

There is a ramp in Texas Acres you can launch your Kayak in. Catch you some shad at that ramp and put you out some short line noodles upstream from the ramp. You will catch lots of blue cat. Also the rice canals down that way are full of blue cat in the spring when they are watering the grass fields and the water is moving !!


----------



## brp73 (Oct 26, 2010)

whsalum said:


> There is a ramp in Texas Acres you can launch your Kayak in. Catch you some shad at that ramp and put you out some short line noodles upstream from the ramp. You will catch lots of blue cat. Also the rice canals down that way are full of blue cat in the spring when they are watering the grass fields and the water is moving !!


Where is Texas Acres?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

The actual name may be Hildebrant Acres ( there used to be a Texas flag on the fence). Turn right off of Old Port Arthur Rd on to Hildebrandt Rd. The subdivision I'm talking about is on the right just before you get to where the bayou runs under the highway. If you are from that area it is just south of where RG Martin used to live.


----------



## brp73 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok yeah I got it, my mother in law actually lives there. Lol 

Sent from my phone, son! Lol


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

My cousin and my brother in law both caught good bunches of fish in there this past spring. The rice canals between Winnie and Anahuac are also GREAT in May when they are pumping water out of Lake Anahuac.


----------



## brp73 (Oct 26, 2010)

whsalum said:


> My cousin and my brother in law both caught good bunches of fish in there this past spring. The rice canals between Winnie and Anahuac are also GREAT in May when they are pumping water out of Lake Anahuac.


Yeah, I used to catch alot of bass, crappie, and sunfish out there on canal road in winnie!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

One of the biggest one night catches of blue cat I ever caught was at the canal where FM 61 intersects FM 563 between Winnie and Anahuac.


----------



## jarrod croaker (May 31, 2008)

I've been doing pretty good on limb lines between boondocks bridge and mayhaw bayou


----------

